# [Exklusivtest] BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500 Watt - Ohne Kabelmanagement zum neuen Preis/Leistungs-Hit?



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Erscheinungsbild, Verarbeitungsqualität und Kabel
Technische Details
Testsystem
Testverfahren
Effizienz
Spannungsstabilität
Lautstärke
Fazit*​*Einleitung und Danksagung*

BeQuiet‘s Pure Power Serie in der L8 Revision ist nun schon eine Weile am Markt erhältlich, allerdings bis jetzt nur mit Kabelmanagement. Auf der diesjährigen Cebit hat der Hersteller deshalb angekündigt die Produktreihe nun auch mit Modellen ohne Kabelmanagement zu erweitern und damit in nochmals attraktivere Preisregionen vorzudringen. Im folgenden Review wird exklusiv ein erster Blick auf die neuen 500 Watt starke Version ohne Kabelmanagement geworfen.

An dieser Stelle geht ein großer Dank für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung weißt das typische schwarz-graue BeQuiet Design auf, welches sich quer durch das gesamt Produktportfolio zieht. Der graue Streifen an der linken Seite der Verpackung ordnet das Netzteil der Essentials Serie zu. Die Kartonage enthält alle wichtigen Eckdaten zum Netzteil. So erfährt der geneigte Käufer neben der Bronze-Zertifizierung und der Ausgangsleistung auch die Dimensionen des Gehäuses und Kabellängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Zubehör beinhaltet alles was nötig ist um das Netzteil sofort in Betrieb nehmen zu können: Einen Kaltgerätestecker, 5 Kabelbinder, Schrauben und eine Anleitung. Gleich das Deckblatt der Anleitung verrät ein sehr interessantes Detail zu den kabelmanagementlosen Pure Power Ablegern. Wenn man den Angaben Glauben schenken kann, dann werden die neuen Netzteile einen Leistungsbereich von 300 Watt bis 700 Watt abdecken. Grade die beiden 300 Watt und 350 Watt Modelle dürften Freunde ultrasparsammer PCs ansprechen und stellen dadurch eine äußert sinnvolle Ergänzung der Produktserie dar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Erscheinungsbild, Verarbeitungsqualität und Kabel*

Herstellertypisch verfügt das Netzteil über ein schwarz lackiertes Gehäuse mit einem eingeprägten Schriftzug auf der Seitenwand. Durch den Verzicht auf das Kabelmanagement konnte das Gehäuse im direkten Vergleich zum bisher erhältlichen Pure Power L8, mit 150x150x86 mm, noch etwas kompakter gestaltet werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Unter einem runden Lüftergitter auf der Oberseite verbirgt sich ein 120mm großer SilentWings Lüfter, welcher von einem grauen Gummirahmen entkoppelt wird. Mit den Querstreben der Lüfterabdeckung imitiert man designtechnisch die höherpreisigen Netzteilserien des Herstellers.  Das Gitter wurde zudem im Gehäuse versenkt und schließt so bündig mit der Oberkante ab. Durch die rückseitige Perforierung wird der Abtransport von erwärmter Luft aus dem Netzteil begünstigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die, fest mit dem Netzteil verbunden Kabel wurden mit einem schwarzen Kunststoffgeflecht versehen. Aufgrund der eher groben Maschen dient die Ummantelung weniger der optischen Gestaltung, sondern trägt vielmehr dazu bei die einzelnen Kabelstränge im Zaum zu halten. Eine Plastikverkleidung am Kabeldurchlass verhindert, dass die Metallkante des Gehäuses die Kabel beschädigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel weißen alle eine ausreichende Länge auf, lediglich das ATX Kabel hätte ruhig noch 5-10cm länger ausfallen können. Neben den üblichen Anschlüssen ATX und EPS Anschlüssen bietet das 500 Watt starke Netzteil zwei PCI-e Stecker, fünf SATA-, vier IDE- und den obligatorischen Diskettenanschluss.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Details*

BeQuiet setzt beim Pure Power L8 auf eine Multirail Konstruktion. Die 12V Schiene wurde in zwei Leitungen zu 28A beziehungsweise 20A aufgeteilt. Kombiniert kommt die 12V Schiene auf maximal 38A und ist so in der Lage bis zu 456 Watt umzusetzen, was immerhin 91,2% der Gesamtleistung entspricht. Damit sollte das Netzteil auch bestens ein SLI- oder Crossfire Gespann stabil versorgen können. Die 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitungen können zusammen maximal 120 Watt liefern. Die genaue Lastverteilung der Rails ist leider weder im Handbuch noch auf der Herstellerhomepage ersichtlich.
Das Netzteil verfügt außerdem über Absicherungen vor Überstrom, Über- und Unterspannung, Kurzschluss, Überhitzung und Überlastung und ist zudem vollständig mit den neuen Energiesparmodi von Intels Hashwell Architektur kompatibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Inneren bietet sich ein recht aufgeräumter Anblick. Die Elektronik des 500 Watt starken Pure Power L8 wurde von HEC gefertigt. Der Hersteller arbeitet unter anderem auch als Fertiger für Cougar. Alle zum Einsatz kommenden Kondensatoren stammen von Teapo, während der für die Gleichrichtung zuständige Primärkondensator bis 85°C spezifiziert wurde, sind die übrigen Kondensatoren sogar bis zu 105°C ausgelegt. 
Die Filterung von Interferenzen und Emissionen im Eingangsbereich übernimmt ein, über eine extra Platine realisiertes, EMI Shield. Die kleine schwarze Platine im Primärbereich wurde mit einen Mikrokontroller von Champion bestückt, welcher die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und Pulsweitenmodulation übernimmt. Der beliebte Chip kommt bei vielen unterschiedlichen Netzteilherstellern zum Einsatz. Die Transformation der Wechselspannung wird von Trafos von Weishuo übernommen. Die sechs kleinen Kondensatoren im Bereich des Ausgangs fungieren als Puffer für starke Lastwechsel und sollen damit nicht nur elektrische Geräusche reduzieren, sondern auch dabei helfen das Ausgangssignal zu stabilisieren. Verschiedene Kühlfähnchen sorgen in Kombination mit dem 120mm Lüfter für eine ausreichende Kühlung der Komponenten.
Ein Blick auf die Unterseite der Platine offenbart eine gute Lötqualität. Punktuell deuten einige leichte  Verfärbungen allerdings darauf hin, dass etwas zu heiß gelötet wurde. Allerdings gibt es hier keinerlei Grund zur Beunruhigung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der 120mm große Lüfter entstammt der hauseigenen SilentWings Serie und hört auf die Typbezeichnung BQT T12025-MS-16. Das Modell geht mit maximal 1600 Umdrehungen zu Werke. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testverfahren*

Für eine gleichmäßige Last auf der CPU sorgt Prime95 mit einem Custom Run über eine halbe Stunde fixiert bei 12k mit FFTs in place. Die GPU wird mit dem EVGA OC Scanner mit dem Furry-Tessy Donut Test bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 ebenfalls eine halbe Stunde ausgelastet. Dabei wurden die Spannungs-, Effizienz- und Lautstärkemessungen durchgeführt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Effizienz *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil platziert sich, entsprechend seines Bronze Zertifikats natürlich hinter Modellen mit Platinum- beziehungs Gold Zertifikat.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Spannungsstabilität*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Stabilität der Spannung gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen. Die verschiedenen Leitungen bleiben auch unter unterschiedlichen Lastsituationen stets innerhalb der Toleranzgrenzen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lautstärke*

Die Lautstärke wurde in 30cm Abstand zum Lüftergitter gemessen. Dabei wurde das Netzteil geräuschisoliert vom Rest des Systems gelagert. Die Grundlautstärke lag bei 33,5 dBA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im niedrigen Lastbereich agiert das Netzteil sehr leise, wird bei hoher Last aber wahrnehmbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Das neue 500 Watt starke Pure Power L8 verhielt sich während der Tests absolut unauffällig und überzeugte mit, für die Preisklasse hochwertigen Bauteilen. Entsprechend lieferte das Netzteil auch unter verschiedenen Lastsituationen stabile Spannungen auf allen Leitungen. Der verbaute 120mm SilentWings Lüfter macht seine Arbeit gut und agiert im niedrigen Lastbereich sehr leise, wird bei hoher Last aber zumindest wahrnehmbar.
Durch den Verzicht auf das Kabelmanagement konnte BeQuiet nicht nur den Preis nach unten anpassen, sondern auch das Gehäuse fällt etwas kompakter aus und erschließt so eventuell neue Anwendungsbereiche. 

Preislich bewegt man sich mit ~59€ aktuell nur wenig unterhalb des Pure Power L8 530 Watt mit Kabelmanagement. Wenn die Netzteile ab 18.06.2013 in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar sind, sollte sich das aber noch ändern. Insgesamt bietet das Pure Power L8 aber auch jetzt schon einen guten Kompromiss aus Effizienz, Lautstärke und Preis, weswegen die Vergabe eines Preis/Leistungs Awards nahe liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Test ist online, ein exklusiver Einblick zum neuen Pure Power L8 ohne Kabelmanagement


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöner Test. 
Schade dass BeQuiete hier etwas besser Lautstärkewerte liegen lässt. Mit einem langsameren Lüfter wäre es leiser gewesen und sicher nicht wärmer.

Ich weiß nicht ob du das kannst aber wenn es möglich ist wäre es interessant zu wissen wie sich das Netzteil bei 40° Umgegungstemperatur verhält. Ob es dann immer noch im Teillastbereich so leise agiert wie im jetzigen Test?


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube so einen Test bekomme ich nicht hin


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2013)

Macht ja nichts. War auch nur ein Gedanke.

Damit kannst du z.B. die wirklich guten Netzteile von den "danach nicht mehr ganz so guten" unterscheiden.
Das Enermax Triathlor ist durch den 40° Test nämlich komplett durchgefallen. Da hat der Lüfter schon bei 40% Auslastung mit maximal Drehzahl gearbeitet. Das war ein Fön.


----------



## Badt (17. Juni 2013)

Schöner Test Braineater


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2013)

Schöner Test @TE


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2013)

Gelungener Test 

Schade, dass die Lautstärke etwas auf der Strecke bleibt, aber ein super Netzteil für den Preis.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut: 1A Bilder und die Rückseite der Platine hast du auch abgelichtet. Was in Zukunft noch eine schöne Ergänzung wäre, wenn du die Drehzahlen des Lüfters bei diversen Laststufen ermittelst.


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

wenn du mir einen Tipp geben kannst wie ich das anstelle werd ich das in Zukunft noch versuchen einzubinden


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2013)

Du besorgst dir einfach dieses Gerät mit ein paar zusätzlichen Reflektorstreifen. Dann klebst du einfach ein möglichst quadratisches Stück auf ein Lüfterblatt des Netzteils und der Rest passiert quasi von selbst.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2013)

Netter Test, nettes Netzteil.
Hab die 400 Watt Ausführung hier liegen und muss sagen, ich bin sehr positiv überrascht. 


Grüße


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Danke 

@hirschi:
Ich muss mal überlegen ob sich das für mich lohnt, so oft werde ich keine Netzteiltests machen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2013)

Interessant find ich das modifizierte Layout zu den L8-CM.

Diese 'angetackerte' Leiste auf der Vorderseite, wo noch einige Caps hin gepackt wurden...


----------



## Braineater (17. Juni 2013)

Meinst du das EMI Shield im Eingangsbereich oder die sechs Kondensatoren zur minimierung der elektronischen Geräusche?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2013)

Ich mein natürlich die Caps, die am oberen Rande zu finden sind. (wenn unten = da wo der Stecker rein kommt).


----------



## Braineater (18. Juni 2013)

Das Layout wurde wohl modifiziert da das CM wegfällt und dadurch auch die Kabel etwas anders verlegt wurden. Die Bauteile gab es vorher zumindest auch schon, nur halt im Bereich der Kabelbuchsen:

http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2011/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-tn15.jpg


----------



## Razier (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöner Test.
Die Lautstärke könnte besser sein


----------



## Braineater (18. Juni 2013)

Naja die Diagramme täuschen vll etwas, aber wirklich laut ist das Netzteil auch unter Last nicht


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juni 2013)

Von mir wirds auch einen Artikel geben.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Die Lautstärke könnte besser sein


 
Das liegt an den Diagrammen damit du überhaupt einen Unterschied siehst. 
Die Pure Power sind schon sehr leise und das ist auch der Vorteil denn in der Preisklasse ist "Leise" nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Braineater (19. Juni 2013)

Ja man sollte sich da wirklich nicht täuschen lassen  Die anderen beiden Netzteile sind flüsterleise, deswegen sieht der Vergleich vll etwas krass aus. Das Pure Power ist auch unter Volllast nicht wirklich laut, es ist wahrnehmbar, aber kleinesfalls störend


----------



## Arya (20. Juni 2013)

guter Test  sehr guter Test.
*Braineater* deine Test sind immer sehr gut...

Interessante Serie (besonders für normale gamer...)


----------



## Braineater (20. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## soulpain (20. Juni 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen.



> normale gamer


Normale Gamer. Was kommt als nächstes? Seriöse FDP? *_ba dum ts_*


----------



## Braineater (24. Juni 2013)




----------

